# Bootsverleih am Ringkøbing Fjord



## Teddy11020 (28. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

weis jemand wo man in Dänemark am Ringkøbing Fjord 
Boote Leihen kann und wenn ja, was es da für Auflagen gibt?


Werden dort auf der Nordsee Seite Kutterfahrten angeboten?

Ich möchte Ende März dort hin Fahren und hätte gerne ein paar Infos über den Fjord.
Was geht dort gut?
Bin für jede Info dankbar

Gruß
aus dem Schwarzwald
Michael


----------



## Chrissi007 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bootsverleih am Ringkøbing Fjord*

Hallo Teddy11020 #h
also zum Bootsverleih am Fjord kann ich leider nix sagen. Aber Kutter fahren auf jeden Fall in der Gegend auf die Nordsee. Ich persönlich bin bisher immer mit der MS-Mindboen von Thorsminde aufs weiße Riff raus gefahren. Immer super erfolgreich. #6 Also wirklich empfehlenswert.
Ich weiß aber auch, dass ein Kutter ab Hvide Sande fährt. Nur den Namen weiß ich jetzt so nicht und kann dir leider dazu auch nichts näheres sagen|kopfkrat.
Leider kann man sagen, dass die Nordsee schon des öfteren sehr stürmisch ist und daher stehen diese Touren immer auf sehr wackligen Beinen. Aber wenn du nicht extra für eine Kuttertour dorthin fährst, sollte es nicht so das Problem sein, einen Termin zu finden.
Hoffe, ich konnte dir weiterhelfen...

Schöne Grüße...


----------



## LAC (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bootsverleih am Ringkøbing Fjord*

Hallo,
Kanus kannst du dir am fjord  leihen. Von HS aus, fährt die Solea zum riff.
Es ist schon reichlich darüber berichtet worden und du kannst dich tagelang damit befassen bzw. informieren - nur etwas suchen. Neues, kann ich nicht berichten, ausser dass ein orkan angesagt ist.
Viele grüsse


----------



## Teddy11020 (1. März 2008)

*AW: Bootsverleih am Ringkøbing Fjord*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!

Weis vielleicht noch jemand was die Kutterfahrt so in etwa kostet?

Gruß
aus dem Schwarzwald


----------



## Chrissi007 (1. März 2008)

*AW: Bootsverleih am Ringkøbing Fjord*

Hi,
also wenn ich mich recht erinnere, waren es mit der Ms-Mindboen vor ca. 2 Jahren ca. 90 Euro für nen ganzen Tag. Um aufs weiße Riff zu kommen, muss man da allerdings so ne Tagestour buchen. Halbtagestouren waren eher landnah. Aber für das Geld bekommst du eine super Tour und wirklich viel Spaß.
Und natürlich große Fische :vik: (wenn sie denn dann beißen )
Die letzte Internetseite (www.ms-bindboen.dk) scheint aber nicht mehr zu funktionieren . Musste mal ein bisschen im Netz suchen. Vielleicht geht sie auch nur im Moment nicht.

Schöne Grüße...

Christian


----------



## LAC (2. März 2008)

*AW: Bootsverleih am Ringkøbing Fjord*

Ich glaube es läuft nur ein schiff vom ringköbingfjord  d.h. von hvide sande aus, es ist die solea.  Es werden unterschiedliche fahrten angeboten, alles zwar hochseefahrten, jedoch nennt man die grosse fahrt, zum "weissen riff" und eine kleinere fahrt zum "weissen stein" und noch eine makrelentour. Auf allen fahrten werde fische gelandet, jedoch auf den fahrten zum weissen riff oder stein, erreicht man eine tiefe, wo man grössere dorsche landen kann.


----------



## Acipenser (3. März 2008)

*AW: Bootsverleih am Ringkøbing Fjord*

Hallo Christian,


die Mindboen war bis 2006 in Thorsminde und wurde dann nach Tyborön verkauft. Ob die von dort auch Angeltouren macht, habe ich noch nicht in Erfahrung gebracht, ich werde mal die dortige Touristinfo anschreiben.

In Hvide Sande ist mir nur die Solea bekannt. Infos findest Du bei http://www.sandormskiosken.dk/de/hochseeangeln.htm. 

Einen schönen Abend noch.


----------



## Chrissi007 (4. März 2008)

*AW: Bootsverleih am Ringkøbing Fjord*

Hallo Acipenser,

also das wusste ich jetzt nicht|bigeyes. Eigentlich sehr schade. :c
War immer ein super Service und richtig gute Fangerfolge. Würde ich daher echt mal interessieren, ob es weiterhin Touren mit ihr gibt. Aber im Prinzip ist das ja gar nicht so wichtig, da der Erfolg schließlich nicht an das Schiff sondern an den Skipper gekoppelt ist. #6
Wenn du dazu jedoch neue Infos hast: immer her damit 

Schöne Grüße...


----------



## LAC (4. März 2008)

*AW: Bootsverleih am Ringkøbing Fjord*

@chriss007
Ich glaube der skipper ist geblieben, sie haben nur ein anderes schiff.
Nun hat man hier im board sehr viel negatives darüber geschrieben, jedoch habe ich die fangstatistiken der solea gesehen und ich war überrascht - sie sahen sehr gut aus.
Es hat wie du schon erwähnst etwas mit dem skipper zu tun, aber ganz gewaltig auch mit dem angler. Ich habe mehrmals das schiff aufgesucht, wenn es im hafen einlief, es waren kapitale dorsche dabei und auch reichlich. Habe auch erlebt, wo die hälfte der truppe seekrank waren.
Viele grüsse


----------



## Acipenser (4. März 2008)

*AW: Bootsverleih am Ringkøbing Fjord*

@Chrissi
ich kümmere mich um die Mindboen und poste das dann hier, gib mir nur einige Tage Zeit, da das nebenher mitlaufen muß. Ich weiß von früheren Berichten, dass es tatsächlich früher mehr Kutter waren in HV. Mag sein, dass auch die Mindboen dabei war, auch die Arctic Janus war mal dort gelegen, ist aber schon ewig her.
@Otto
das mit den Negativberichten haben wir ja schon diskutiert: einer geht aufs Schiff, reihert sich die Seele aus dem Leib und der Skipper war es schuld. Und auf einmal hat keiner nie nix gefangen auf der Solea. Das sind dann die Negativseiten des so genannnten Web 2.0 mit seinen Blogs, Foren und Konsorten. Ob man will oder nicht, beeinflussen solche Postings die eigene Entscheidung. Gerade deshalb wäre es mal interessant, eine lange Tour mitzumachen, um sich selbst ein Urteil zu bilden. Das können wir ja mal angehen in den nächsten Monaten.

Einen schönen Abend noch


----------



## LAC (5. März 2008)

*AW: Bootsverleih am Ringkøbing Fjord*

@ Peter,
können wir machen, eine Tour mit der solea - ich wurde mal eingeladen, es war die  makrelenfahrt. Wir hatten etwas wind und die hälfte der mitfahrer waren schon hinter den brandungswellen seekrank - sie wollten nicht mehr angeln, da sie glaubten sie würden sterben.  Einen angler mussten wir suchen, er lag unter deck, eingekeilt zwischen den tischen - der arme, er hat keinen fisch gesehen. Einige haben höchsten eine stunde geangelt, da sie immer probleme mit dem nachbarn bekamen. Sie hatten sich gegenseitig immer gefangen. Eine frau machte filmaufnahmen, von der familie, aus allen winkeln wurde sohnemann und papa beim angeln festgehalten - bis eine welle sie nicht mehr bodenständig machte, da rollte sie über deck, zum glück konnten wir die kamera retten. War eine lustige fahrt, waren herrliche drei stunden, fische hatten wir auch im sack.
Viele Grüsse


----------



## Dittschi (29. März 2008)

*AW: Bootsverleih am Ringkøbing Fjord*

Moin moin,
ich war die letzten 3 Jahre (2006, 2005, 2004) mit Kumpels jedes Jahr im Sommerurlaub mit der MS Solea zum Makrelenangeln unterwegs. Zweimal kam das ganze Schiff ohne Fang zurück, einmal hatte jemand 1 (!!) Makrele gefangen. Den Skipper darauf angesprochen, interessierte ihn das überhaupt nicht. Ich bin dann in den Angelladen zurück, wo ich die Karten gekauft habe, und habe mich beschwert. Woraufhin ich ohne weiteres das Geld erstattet bekam. Das war schon sehr kulant - ich möchte dort auch nichts hineindeuten. In 2007 habe ich dann erst gar nicht mehr gebucht. Wir können die Solea nicht empfehlen. 
Gruß
Dittschi


----------



## LAC (29. März 2008)

*AW: Bootsverleih am Ringkøbing Fjord*



Dittschi schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> ich war die letzten 3 Jahre (2006, 2005, 2004) mit Kumpels jedes Jahr im Sommerurlaub mit der MS Solea zum Makrelenangeln unterwegs. Zweimal kam das ganze Schiff ohne Fang zurück, einmal hatte jemand 1 (!!) Makrele gefangen. Den Skipper darauf angesprochen, interessierte ihn das überhaupt nicht. Ich bin dann in den Angelladen zurück, wo ich die Karten gekauft habe, und habe mich beschwert. Woraufhin ich ohne weiteres das Geld erstattet bekam. Das war schon sehr kulant - ich möchte dort auch nichts hineindeuten. In 2007 habe ich dann erst gar nicht mehr gebucht. Wir können die Solea nicht empfehlen.
> Gruß
> Dittschi


 
@ Dittschi
nun bekommt man ja keine fanggarantie bei diesen fahrten und gerade mit den makrelen sieht es in den letzten jahren ja nicht besonders gut aus - denn sie werden auch mit grossen netzten gefangen - mit erfolg. Nun habe ich vor einem jahr, die fangstatistik der solea gesehen - die sah sehr gut aus und wir haben uns intensiv über diese fahrten unterhalten, sowie über die neg. beurteilungen einiger angler, da kam einiges ans tageslicht, was acipenser,  für den ich einen termin ausmachen musste bezüglich einer reportage, angeschnitten hat. Ich kenne angler die hatten reichlich fische und einige die hatten nur eine seefahrt gemacht ohne erfolg - so ist das mit den hochseefahrten.

@ Peter
konnte am logo nicht arbeiten, war in den letzten 3 tagen zwei mal in deutschland material holen - haben eine neue heizungsanlage bekommen. Morgen kommt es jedoch. Mach dir schon mal gedanken ob du kein bock hast ein/zwei wochen zu kommen - lade dich ein, dann werden wir solch eine fahrt auf der solea machen.
Gruss Otto


----------



## Acipenser (29. März 2008)

*AW: Bootsverleih am Ringkøbing Fjord*

@Otto
die Solea Tour sollten wir auf alle Fälle mal machen, damit ich mir auch ein eigenes Bild machen kann. Denn das was ich hier im Board so las und das, was die Printmedien hergeben, ist grundverschieden.
Nicht fangen habe ich auch in Holland erlebt, auch mit Geld zurück, allerdings von den armen, komatösen holländischen Anglern, die die wenigen von der Seekrankheit verschonten Angler ausbezahlten.
Wenn jemand wie Dittschi es mehrfach erlebte, dass kein Fisch an Bord kam, gibt das zu denken (auch wenn Makrelen recht heikel sein können). Otto, spätestens im Juni schaun mer mal.
(Lust hoch zu kommen habe ich, klar, am liebsten sofort, aber ich kann ja leider noch nicht weg.)


----------



## MarcinMaximus (30. März 2008)

*AW: Bootsverleih am Ringkøbing Fjord*

Da ich in zwei Wochen auch am Fjord bin, würde es mich auch interessieren, ob man da irgendwo ein kleines Ruderboot mit E-Motor leihen kann. Sollte in jedem Fall eines sein, wofür man keinen Bootsführerschein benötigt. Obwohl moment mal, quatsch, ein Kumpel hat sogar einen Führerschein für Binnengewässer? Gilt der auch für den Fjörd? Müsste doch eigentlich.


----------



## LAC (30. März 2008)

*AW: Bootsverleih am Ringkøbing Fjord*

@ MarcinMaximus
ich kenne kein bootsverleiher am fjord mit boot und e-motor - jedoch kann man sich sicherlich eins leihen, wenn man einige fischer als freunde hat, die solch eine "gurke" besitzen und alles nicht so eng sehen. Ein kanu kannst du dir leihen in nymindegab -
wenn du dir die gurken anschaust, siehst du welche tücken der fjord hat. Sie sind überall beschädigt, jedoch kann man damit eine fahrt noch machen mit handkraft.
Zu den tücken, der fjord ist ein flacher fjord, der reichlich schilf hat, d.h. du wirst reichlich auf grund laufen obwohl du glaubst, hier muss es doch schon tief genug sein - noch 1 km vom ufer läufst du auf und im sommer treten weitere probleme auf. Wasserpflanzen, die wie ein anker wirken - als fremder wirst du kleine probleme bekommen und förmlich den kahn mehr durchs schilf bzw. über grund ziehen als fahren - all dieses hinterlässt spuren am boot.
Schau dir die kunststoff kanus an - ihr zustand sagt genug aus. Vergleichbar als wenn du dein privates auto, für geländefahrten verleihst für erdnüsse - da ist einer der dumme.


----------



## mr.ilmenau (8. April 2008)

*AW: Bootsverleih am Ringkøbing Fjord*



MarcinMaximus schrieb:


> Da ich in zwei Wochen auch am Fjord bin, würde es mich auch interessieren, ob man da irgendwo ein kleines Ruderboot mit E-Motor leihen kann. Sollte in jedem Fall eines sein, wofür man keinen Bootsführerschein benötigt. Obwohl moment mal, quatsch, ein Kumpel hat sogar einen Führerschein für Binnengewässer? Gilt der auch für den Fjörd? Müsste doch eigentlich.



Moin moin,
weiß zwar nicht wie das überhaupt mit Motorbooten aud *dem* Fjord aussieht, aber da DK noch kein neues Bundesland von Deutschland ist gibt es keine Führerscheinpflicht für Boote *unter* 20t Wasserverdrängung. 
Oder sollte sich seit letztes Jahr was verändert haben ?#h


----------



## LAC (8. April 2008)

*AW: Bootsverleih am Ringkøbing Fjord*

@ mr. ilmenau

Dann wäre aber deutschland reich - mit dem neuen bundesland. Und die arbeitslosenzahl, würde sofort sinken in deutschland. 
Es sieht schlecht aus mit motorboote auf dem Fjord - nur kleine fischerkähne, die man kaufen kann aber nicht leihen.
20 tonnen bewegen - ohne führerschein - das ist ja lebensgefährlich. Vielleicht ist irgendwo hier eine fahrschule für anfänger, damit sie mal kapitän spielen können.
Der fjord würde sich gut eignen, denn man sieht sofort den fehler, wenn man aufläuft - dann braucht man ein 40 tonnen schiff um ihn wieder frei zu schleppen.


----------



## mr.ilmenau (9. April 2008)

*AW: Bootsverleih am Ringkøbing Fjord*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ mr. ilmenau
> 
> Dann wäre aber deutschland reich - mit dem neuen bundesland. Und die arbeitslosenzahl, würde sofort sinken in deutschland.
> Es sieht schlecht aus mit motorboote auf dem Fjord - nur kleine fischerkähne, die man kaufen kann aber nicht leihen.
> ...



Moin H.-O. ,
war schon im Schaukelstuhl eingeschlafen, kriege die Aüglein noch nicht richtig auf und kann in diesem Zustand auch noch nicht klar denken.
Aber ok, habe da wohl selber was in den falschen Hals bekommen (www.soefartsstyrelsen.dk/ ). Motorboote bis 20BRT =  Prüfung ablegen.
Wiederrum hab ich gelesen das Sportboote bis 15m im Küstenbereich Führerscheinfrei sind.
Aber zu guter letzt diese Formel für führerscheinfrei : *Bootslänge X Bootslänge + 3 = max. KW
*siehe: www.jp-trolling.dk/Speedbaadskoerekort.htm

*Jetzt besser?#h*


----------



## FLENSBURG PROFI (9. April 2008)

*AW: Bootsverleih am Ringkøbing Fjord*

marcin bis 5 ps motor brauchst du kein führerschein


----------



## mr.ilmenau (9. April 2008)

*AW: Bootsverleih am Ringkøbing Fjord*



FLENSBURG PROFI schrieb:


> marcin bis 5 ps motor brauchst du kein führerschein



In Deutschland !|wavey:


----------



## LAC (9. April 2008)

*AW: Bootsverleih am Ringkøbing Fjord*

@ mr. ilmenau
Bernd, ich sehe das alles nicht so eng, jedoch wenn einer ein boot bewegt ohne erfahrung, gehen bei mir die haare hoch. Man kann mit 5 ps den fjord befahren oder mit dem schnellboot neue hot spots anlegen.
Jedoch sollte einer, der kein führerschein hat mal schön mit einer "gurke" unter 5 ps fahren.  Alles andere ist leichtsinnig - selbst bei diesen kleinen booten treten ja schon im fjord genug probleme auf - denn da ist immer wind. Der fjord ist etwa 40 km lang und 10 km breit - da frage ich mich, wo will er denn hinfahren - über den Fjord etwa? Oder einmal rum in 20 std und als ballast 3 benzin kanister. Da denkt er aber nicht mehr am angeln. Oder nur an der schilfkant entlang, da sollte man besser mit der wathose es versuchen.
Die unfallstatistiken sprechen eine deutliche sprache - alles erfahrene seeleute ohne schein bzw. mit schein die reichlicher erfahrung besitzen, da sie im urlaub immer ein boot mit nehmen. 
Wenn er aufläuft und mit motorkraft nicht mehr von der stelle kommt, dann wars das, denn wenn er glaubt, er könnte das boot rausschieben, dann steht er im schlamm und kann auch nicht mehr laufen. Jedoch kann er winken mit den paddeln, bzw in aller ruhe angeln. Das war ja sein ziel.


----------



## mr.ilmenau (9. April 2008)

*AW: Bootsverleih am Ringkøbing Fjord*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ mr. ilmenau
> Bernd, ich sehe das alles nicht so eng, jedoch wenn einer ein boot bewegt ohne erfahrung, gehen bei mir die haare hoch. Man kann mit 5 ps den fjord befahren oder mit dem schnellboot neue hot spots anlegen.
> Jedoch sollte einer, der kein führerschein hat mal schön mit einer "gurke" unter 5 ps fahren.  Alles andere ist leichtsinnig - selbst bei diesen kleinen booten treten ja schon im fjord genug probleme auf - denn da ist immer wind. Der fjord ist etwa 40 km lang und 10 km breit - da frage ich mich, wo will er denn hinfahren - über den Fjord etwa? Oder einmal rum in 20 std und als ballast 3 benzin kanister. Da denkt er aber nicht mehr am angeln. Oder nur an der schilfkant entlang, da sollte man besser mit der wathose es versuchen.
> Die unfallstatistiken sprechen eine deutliche sprache - alles erfahrene seeleute ohne schein bzw. mit schein die reichlicher erfahrung besitzen, da sie im urlaub immer ein boot mit nehmen.
> Wenn er aufläuft und mit motorkraft nicht mehr von der stelle kommt, dann wars das, denn wenn er glaubt, er könnte das boot rausschieben, dann steht er im schlamm und kann auch nicht mehr laufen. Jedoch kann er winken mit den paddeln, bzw in aller ruhe angeln. Das war ja sein ziel.



Ja recht hast Du und dem kann man auch nichts hinzufügen.
Wollte ihn ja auch nicht ermuntern dazu sondern nur erläutern das es die 5 PS Klausel wie in Deutschland nicht gibt,
Ich als braver Jugendlicher bin vor 30 Jahren deshalb immer per Ruderboot auf die Ostsee geschippert. (aber immer in Reichweite meines Dads mit großen Boot)#6


----------

